# Broke Washer



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone know a good appliance repair person in the Ajijic area? Our washer (rented home) is broke. We know what needs to be done (the seals from the drive shaft to the drum need to be replaced).


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Drive seals relaced*



pappabee said:


> Anyone know a good appliance repair person in the Ajijic area? Our washer (rented home) is broke. We know what needs to be done (the seals from the drive shaft to the drum need to be replaced).


I do not live in Ajijic, however lately I had a repair shop in Mexicali rebuild my washer drive train because of a leaky seal between the motor and transmission and it took a week and cost $1200 pesos. They also picked it up and delivered it. I checked a few places first and they all were about the same price.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

What brand?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

johnmex said:


> What brand?


General Electric very out of warranty


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Maytag*



johnmex said:


> What brand?


It was a Maytag.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Maytag*



johnmex said:


> What brand?


Mine was a Maytag. I could have bought a used one, same model for $2000.00 pesos.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Electroventa, on the carretera in Riberas del Pilar, Mountain side of the highway.
They provide the best service in the area and sell both new and used. If it is too expensive to fix, they'll allow something on it against the purchase of a new or used washer. Even their used appliances come with a one year warranty. They're also quite prompt. 765-4266


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

Second Electroventa. Did a complete transmission change in our old Maytag plus fixed all its other little ills. Runs like new now. Think it cost abotu 1500 pesos at the time.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Mainecoons said:


> Second Electroventa. Did a complete transmission change in our old Maytag plus fixed all its other little ills. Runs like new now. Think it cost abotu 1500 pesos at the time.


Electroventa's phone number is no longer a working number and the store is closed tight. I don't know if they have moved or are out of business.

Anyone got any ideas??? Or another suggestion??


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They have moved:

Hidalgo #231-B
Riberas del Pilar, Chapala
765-2222

Eduardo Garcia or Esteban Hernandez


----------

